
Introduction to APL - fogus
http://aplwiki.com/LearnApl/IntroducingApl
======
silentbicycle
J (<http://www.jsoftware.com/>) is a modern and free (though not open source)
APL dialect. It has some of the best documentation I've seen for any language,
ever.

Q (<http://kx.com/> , previously known as K) is also pretty amazing, but
unfortunately isn't free.

------
nimrody
Does a language like APL/J really offer something more than other matrix/math
oriented languages (Matlab comes to mind)?

Other than extreme conciseness (unreadable at times).

~~~
silentbicycle
Making looping implicit seems to have huge benefits, in particular. It shrinks
the code down quite a bit, much like the implicit search does in Prolog.

As for the unreadability - I can't read Turkish, but that has more to do with
me than Turkish. Good APL really isn't that hard to read: The syntax is
_incredibly_ consistent, and while unfamiliar symbols are used, there aren't
that many, and most are mnemonic - for example, the reverse operator is a
circle with a vertical line through it, like a semicircle being mirrored.

